# Kitten is getting a full work up today :-(



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

And I am nervous. Unfortunately I had to schedule it this way to afford it.

So today Mr. Kitten is getting:
-Neutered
-Rabies
-Microchipped
-Felv/FIV testing
-Flea Treated
-Ear Cleaning
-Nail trim

At least this way when he finds his forever home he will be up-to-date on everything.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah I'm not a fan of doing so much all at once either but sometimes you have to. At least he's only getting one vaccine right now instead of multiple ones. Plus car neuters are so fast....he will be under for less than 5-10 minutes. Keep us posted on how he does!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Good luck to you and Mr. Kitty. He will be much more adoptable once all is completed!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, although we may not like it, some things are just necessary in life. Good luck, I'm sure he'll pass with flying colours. Give him a little kiss on the nose from me when he's all done.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Kitten is now home and ball-less! He acts like nothing happened to him today.

They said he has an ear infection (I knew there was something going on with his ears, but I thought it was mites). They also said he probably had worms, so the convinced me to do the dewormer...He didn't have a wormy tummy to me, but whatever. He will be perfectly healthy and adoptable in a week or so.


----------

